# Audi R8 V10 Spider(rare colour) by Valet Magic....



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Guys

Just a handful of pics of this stunning R8 that we had in this week for a correct and protect detail + 1 wheel to be refurbished :argie:


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































And some sun shots (if you can call it sun)


































































































































































Thank You :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Great write up Robbie. Bit of a marmite colour I know but I personally absolutely love it!!


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Awesome.....You da man.


(goes to buy lottery ticket)


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Great car and work.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Miglior said:


> Great write up Robbie. Bit of a marmite colour I know but I personally absolutely love it!!


When I got the email with the pic I thought, No not for me but in the flesh I love it :argie:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work!!!!!!
What an awesome car.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks stunning! Very different colour, wont see too many like that!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Must admit at first I was ...omg thats criminal putting that colour on that car:doublesho however , after you had done your magic , it looks rather stunning:argie:


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

looks stunning agree with the marmite comment i am on the fence


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

The colour is stunning....looks a bit like the Corvette in Zaino Youtube Vid....good work young man....


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful car :argie:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Yeh Ive done a tt in that colour and an A5 cab. Love it now!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Yep, love the colour! Very good detail looks amazing :argie:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!
Love it all: the car, the colour, the work, the write up, the pics...

Top-top-top-top...


----------



## Jehu Knight (May 14, 2010)

It looks like ipanema brown (not sure of spelling) from audi exclusive range. Looks better in the metal than on photos but still very much a marmite colour.

Either way good effort!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

colours not to my taste.. but it is indeed rare.. 

nice work robbie.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great looking car and great work  

John


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> When I got the email with the pic I thought, No not for me but in the flesh I love it :argie:


Often the way, in the flesh cars that you think will be ugh .. look stunning..

Mega good job ..:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..colour too


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wow what a car
colour stunning and looks so nice
the reflections of the pass side are very very good
dont normally like `blingy` wheels but these look spot on
bet it looks better in the flesh

cracking work,thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

After seeing it in the flesh Thursday the colour/car was stunning.

Paul


----------



## OCDDuncan (Apr 13, 2012)

Never seen that colour before. 

Fantastic job


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Stunning!!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Hate the colour, love the work though. Reg is visible in first photo, not covered up like the others. 

When did you change units?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

You’ve done an absolute cracking job mate :thumb:

But the colour, please may i have my R8 in the Saturday morning after a night on the curry S**T brown :doublesho :doublesho


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Great work! Love this color I also like a metallic brown vw has


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Robbie


----------



## GJH0702 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow stunning car, stunning colour, stunning work


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Impressive work, i love the colour.


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

looks great, love the colour


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work love the coulor


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work Robbie, i like the colour on that, looks real smart.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks great in that colour. Gloss levels are very high there Robbie.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Stunning! I kinda like this color.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Great work, I love it. Can I ask who refurbed the wheels please ? I'm not sure if they are diamond cut or painted. Look like the finish on my Anni wheels


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Great work, but.. metallic poo? Why?


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Great work Robbie and the colour is certainly different - goes well with the brown hood - looks really nice in the after shots :thumb:


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

I like the colour, great detail too.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice colour,lovely car,excellent shots, excellent work Robbie.


----------



## DAN: (Apr 18, 2010)

Took a look at the 1st pic and thought you would make that look shiny! was wrong it looks flipping amazing!!! wheels trim and paint is supurb


----------



## urbhind (Oct 3, 2010)

Cool car in a fantastic color and what a great job.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice work Robbie, like the pics from above colour is very nice too


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

that is absolutely stunning, what a colour! brave choice by the owner but it doesnt half work.


----------



## Phat Pat (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG, I’m in heaven!

Give me an R8 or a GTR any day, and I’m a happy man. Love the colour; it looks like a burnt orange. Very much “look at me, I’m an R8 and your not” type of colour. Gotta love the owners style.

Top work by the way, the wheels look very, very nice too.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thank you for all the great/kind comments guys.

I will get back to answering the questions later today.

Thanks again.

Robbie


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Wet!!! Omg, that is just beutiful! Im in love, that colour is stunning


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Nice one Robbie !


----------



## strongman (May 18, 2012)

Awesome job Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> Great work, I love it. Can I ask who refurbed the wheels please ? I'm not sure if they are diamond cut or painted. Look like the finish on my Anni wheels


Hi Nick

These do look diamond cut but are actually ball polished :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks again for all the great comments.

The owner has been on to view the thread and thanks you also.

Robbie


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Real nice that :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice not sure on the colour though


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Nice not sure on the colour though


I could see this on your driveway mate :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Top job there Robbie, don't see many of these in Australia 

Lovely finish and colour :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Tim186 (Oct 18, 2009)

Great job, didnt like the colour when it was in your shop but it looks fantastic outside, i bet he/she was gutted to have curbed that wheel


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Colour is lovely, but I'm sure I'd get some comments about it looking a little diarrhoea in colour. Shame about that wheel too, I can only imagine the owner cringing as they heard it scrape... Nice job tho.


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that's a great colour not to many in it either I would imagine but looks awesome:thumb:

Great work Robbie... hoist in the shop now I see:thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> that's a great colour not to many in it either I would imagine but looks awesome:thumb:
> 
> Great work Robbie... hoist in the shop now I see:thumb:


Yeah I brought a 2 poster as we do undersealing and also GTR tuning which includes exhausts so a lift like this is essential :thumb:

Robbie


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Very marmite colour but I fecking love it!


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

Great colour and best of all it doesn't have those poxy contrasting rear side trims that make most R8s look atrocious from the sides.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

Not a fan of the colour but the work you did was fantastic.....I'd still have it if it was a freebie though!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Miglior said:


> Great write up Robbie. Bit of a marmite colour I know but I personally absolutely love it!!


But unlike Marmite, I LOVE the colour on the R8!

Simply stunning:thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Love this! plus I know that those wheels are a ***** to refurb as well!:wave:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> Yeah I brought a 2 poster as we do undersealing and also GTR tuning which includes exhausts so a lift like this is essential :thumb:
> 
> Robbie


I didn't think it would be long before the GTR passion moved to tuning and with the client base you have along with the standards produced the two go hand in hand...... Magic towers is a diverse place of craftsmanship :thumb:

Keep up the good work :wave:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

123quackers said:


> I didn't think it would be long before the GTR passion moved to tuning and with the client base you have along with the standards produced the two go hand in hand...... Magic towers is a diverse place of craftsmanship :thumb:
> 
> Keep up the good work :wave:


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks to all that have left great comments.

Robbie


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Love this! plus I know that those wheels are a ***** to refurb as well!:wave:


Almost impossible mate.


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Fantastic work mate :thumb:


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

Initially hated that colour when I opened the thread! As the pictures went on its beautiful and the finish is awesome! 

Congrats to you sir.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and results. Not sure on the colour, personally. But horses for courses I guess :thumb:


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great car and what a fantastic colour. Lovely job job mate.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

What a lovely colour that is! Great work too mate!


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

so you CAN polish a turd!
lovely job


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

moono16v said:


> Initially hated that colour when I opened the thread! As the pictures went on its beautiful and the finish is awesome!
> 
> Congrats to you sir.


Its a very warming colour :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning machine and great finish Robbie!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great outcome on stunning car, :thumb:.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Stunning work


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments guys.


----------



## CharlieHotel (Aug 30, 2011)

R8 V10 Spyder  nice colour too. Excellent job.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work buddy.


----------



## orangeross (Apr 5, 2010)

stunning motor and stunning work.love the very unusual colour


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Lovely car & rare colour indeed. Not sure if colour is my cuppa tea, but still very nice all the same!


----------

